# I have to know!



## TLSS_N (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2012)

They never even assigned Rolf an actual country of origin...


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 11, 2012)

Rydian said:


> They never even assigned Rolf an actual country of origin...


I know, but I thought if he truly was speaking a forign language that was real, the best chance of finding out what it was is on the forum xD


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 11, 2012)

That's called Newbie.  It's a language that doesn't make any sense because it's nothing but gibberish.  You see it on here quite often actually.


----------



## Jax (Mar 11, 2012)

Didn't you see the title of the video? It's foreign!


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 11, 2012)

Jax said:


> Didn't you see the title of the video? It's foreign!


Har Har Har, I didn't create the video so I can't speak for the original uploader xD

@*JoostinOnline*, I was kind of hoping to have a conformation from someone who wasn't stateside, as you can see in the video's comments it's split quite a bit... So, anyone wanting to speak up would help I guess lol, just one of those days.


----------



## Icealote (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds German to me.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like gibberish.


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 11, 2012)

Icealote said:


> Sounds German to me.





Tanas said:


> Sounds like gibberish.


I don't think it's german, I took some german (2 schools) in between my hight school carrer of 8 schools and don't recognize anything...
anyone else who's interested in throwing out any other languages feel free to do so, I'm going to do some math school work now xD. Be Back L8r


----------



## matt382 (Mar 11, 2012)

To me it sounds Pseudo-German mixed with stereotypical Swedish mockery.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2012)

"Foreign Sounding Gibberish" is my best bet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 12, 2012)

It's truly just "foreign sounding gibberish." Rolf was never assigned a country of origin, though, I guess he was supposed to represent the creator's Italian parents. As for what he speaks, it's at best, an incomprehensible mix of much, or simply gibberish. Regardless, you won't be understanding it now, or ever.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 14, 2012)

No idea. Doesn't sound familiar at all. Could be that they just said random stuff and made it sound like it was a language, like how people imitate Japanese language horrible, or german or russian. That's what it sounds like.


----------



## Youkai (Mar 14, 2012)

The Living Shadow said:


> Icealote said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds German to me.
> ...



Well some words really sound like someone tried to speak German but well at least i wouldn't be able to understand that 
sounds like he is trying to say something about swallowing up not sure oO


----------



## TLSS_N (Mar 15, 2012)

Youkai said:


> The Living Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > Icealote said:
> ...


Too bad that we can't slow it down, I'm sure that might help but oh well, I guess we will never know....


----------

